# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Get together at CB Isle De France

## seasalt

Comme toujours, the fashion show brought people together on the lovely terrace of Cheval Blanc Isle De France on Tuesday night.  We met with Amy & Phil and Deb & Jack for cocktails.  Phil will be posting pics of the models in their outfits, comme toujours :cool:   We got a lot of smiles from the models just because we were sitting next to Amy and Phil!  Thank you for organizing the best seats in the house:)  FUN!

----------


## JEK

The smiles tell the story! Thanks for sharing, Tatiana.

----------


## GramChop

While it's only about an hour and a half, the IdF Fashion Show with PhAmy is a highlight of all my trips.  Those two sure know how to attract smiles!  Just look at this photograph!!  Thank you for sharing, Tatiana!

----------


## tim

The IdF fashion show with the Phamyous duo, it can't be beat :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## debd

Yes, who needs Beyoncé and Jay-z when you can be seen with Amy and Phil?   :cool:    Fun night.

----------


## debd

Tatiana, nice to see you again and to meet Sheldon.

----------


## GramChop

> The IdF fashion show with the *Phamyous* duo, it can't be beat



Good one, Tim!

----------

